# Cash's Clone



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it's official - there's a new puppy in the house!

I found this sweet little girl at the SPCA, they aren't quite sure what she is, but I think that she has Vizsla in her - what do you think?? I can't believe how much she looks like Cash! 

She's about 6 months old and has a pretty severe injury to her back leg. They think she was hit by a car, luckily no broken bones, but almost all of the skin on her back leg was torn off - poor baby. Now I just need to keep nursing it and hopefully keep it infection free, but they said it's been healing faster than they thought. I'll be taking her to my vet this week to have it checked out and get a schedule set up to change out the bandages and keep it clean.

Cash is getting along with her amazingly well - they have been inseparable since we got home. She's full of energy and they have been running around the yard and through the house all evening. Cash is fine with her using all of his toys, they've been drinking out of the same water bowl and no issues with the food. I'm so happy for Cash, he needed a new little buddy. She's not a replacement for Cooper, but I think that she's going to bring some fun back into the house!

I'm leaning towards naming her Penny, but I'm open for suggestions 

The last picture is the two of them sleeping together and Cash brought a bunch of his toys over for her - such a little gentleman.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Crazy Cash!

I just came on to write you back  I am so happy for you and Cash to have found sweet little "Penny." They look like a match made in heaven!  Hopefully having another dog around to keep Cash company will help heal his pain as well as yours. I really look forward to hearing future stories about your two little loves.

Ps She is a beauty!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Im so happy for you guys! I teared up when I read that they are getting along and were inseperable! Then I saw the picture of them sleeping! I am so happy for you! She definitely looks like she has Vizsla in her!! And boy is she cute!! Penny is SUCH a cute name! I really love it.

These are a few of my fav female names, in case I ever get a female V for me and Cole! Hehe :

Matilda (Matty)
Macy 
Lucy, thought that would be cute with a Desi 
Adriane, thought that would be cute with a Rocky 
Rose 
Ginger
. 

I think there are more but Penny was on the list as well! She does look like a Penny! Soo sweet! post more pictures soon!! <3


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

First Night Report: Cash and Penny played all evening, so I was hoping they would sleep all night. It's now bedtime and I'm not letting Penny on the bed (she has to sleep with her cone of shame on to make sure she doesn't bite at her leg). Cash is not happy with the sleeping arrangements, he keeps barking at me because I think he wants her on the bed with him, then he'll jump off the bed and lay next to her in the dog bed, then he jumps back on my bed - he can't decide where he wants to sleep!

Penny is not potty trained, I found a little gift on the floor next to my bed and she made a little puddle next to the dog bed before getting into it - oh the joys of potty training again, it seems like I just finished this with Cash.

I really do like the name Penny, but people are going to think I have issues with money having a Cash and a Penny.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Crazy Cash,

Fantastic news for all three of you, I am so happy for the three of you. Sounds like a match made in heaven  Penny and Cash look so much a like and I vote that Penny has quite a bit of Vizsla in her. Just love those ears and the little white tips on her paws.

It must bring a big smile ;D to your face to see Penny and Cash playing like that.

Good luck with the potty training.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyCash - congratulations on the new and CUTE addition to your family!

I think Penny is adorable, this name fits her well!

Love the picture of Cash and Penny sleeping!


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Penny is very good looking! What I think you have is a red nose pit bull (mix?) but that is ok. They are the very best dogs! Congratulations on the new family member and bless you for taking one that needs nursing back to health. You are an angel!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She's adorable! <3 I think you should name her June (after Johnny & June Cash  )


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Such wonderful news for you, Cash & Penny!!
I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

How lovely!!! It's great they get on well already! 

Hopefully she will be housetrained quickly and you can all enjoy a good night sleep! 

I admire you for saving these lovely dogs! :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They look like the perfect match. Congratulations on the new family member.
My Vs names are Cash and June, but I do like the name Penny.
We also have a Lucy, named after Lucille Ball.
The name fit her because she was red head that was in everyone else's business.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

TexasRed, great minds think alike! I LOVE Lucille Ball so of course I think that would be a GREAT choice!! Lol

I think she is a Penny though...Penny and Cash, as in money! It's clever and cute! 

I agree too that she may have some pit in her! 

So exciting for you! Can't wait for more pics and stories!! <3


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I am just going to agree with everyone else and say they look made for each other. Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! 

I'm so happy for your new addition to the family! ;D

I forgot to say how sweet it is (although I'm sure annoying during the middle of the night) that Cash kept jumping off and on the bed. He is a good big brother already. I do think she looks like a Penny though.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm glad y'all got another buddy. And props to you for getting a special needs dog. I know a lot of people wouldn't even consider special needs rescues. We need more pictures of Cash and Penny. BTW I really like the name Penny


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think these two might be soul mates, They can't get enough of one another. As soon as we got up this morning (well after a potty break), they were off again, running, chasing, playing tug of war - they even ate breakfast together out of the same bowl. I stuck my hand in there to make sure there were no issues and they both took turns eating the food out of my hand. 

This morning I actually separated them when I went to work, because I figured that Penny's little leg needed a rest, I'm sure it's gotten more use in the last 12 hours than it's had in weeks. I went home at lunch and they jumped right back in to play mode - Cash was very unhappy with me for separating them again when I came back to work.

I have an appointment with my vet tomorrow morning so he can give her a once over and we can come up with a plan to get her leg all healed up. I'm also going to talk to him about how much activity I should let her do with the leg.

I think that I must be a magnet for dogs with leg issues. Now that I already have a three legged one, it didn't really phase me to take on another one with a leg issue and hopefully Penny's will heal completely in time.

I did seriously consider naming her June because I also thought of the Johnny Cash angle, but I think that she's a Penny - a little Penny from heaven sent for Cash. 

I have a feeling that I'm going to have lots of stories with these two - they are a wild and crazy pair!!

I'll post more pics when I have them - they hardly sit still long enough for me to take any. ;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosh, I cannot tell you how much I love your posts, dogs and spirit! I am totally smiling from ear to ear everytime I get to read something new from you! Thanks for sharing! Sooooo happy everything is working out for you. 

A Penny sent from heaven is exactly what she is! <3 <3

I admire that through your tragedy you had it in you to keep going and do what's best for these dogs!  Waiting for more! Lol


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww.... congrats on the new addition! Penny is adorable and looks so much like Cash, it's crazy! That's fantastic that they are getting on so well already. Really glad that you and Cash found her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny played pretty rough this morning and this afternoon, so this evening they've been a little more calm - still playing, but not as all out as they were earlier.  They are truly becoming best friends and it's just so cute to see Cash and mini Cash (aka Penny) together!

Here are a few more pictures and also a couple of links to some videos of them playing.

http://youtu.be/c_PoVAO5A_M

http://youtu.be/iZc0CsVHuMI


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I just gave the dogs a tennis ball that squeaks - a blue one for Cash and a pink one for Penny. Cash wants whichever one Penny has and she keeps walking right in front of him and bites it to make it squeak - she's driving him crazy.  Now Cash is trying to fit both of them in his mouth at the same time. I'm starting to wonder what possessed me to give two dogs toys that squeak?? I'm hearing it in stereo!

And joy - Penny just piddled on the floor right in front of me and we just came in from going potty less than 5 minutes ago. She's not picking up this potty thing very fast - I think it's because she's been in a shelter for weeks and she's used to just going wherever. 

I can't really complain - it's day two and she gets along great with Cash, so we can deal with a little pee


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Crazy Cash*

Love the photos - it is such a joy to see them together.

Re the potty training - PM Ozkar, if he doesn't see this. He once posted a fantastic method of potty training that sorts it in two days. I think you take a cloth and when they go in the house you mope said puddle up with the cloth and then take cloth and puppy to where ever you want them to go put the cloth down and they will usually go there. I guess the smell is the important think. Do check with him, it sounded so locgical.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

CC, not sure if you have read this in my posts before, but here is a solution to fixing the tinkling inside issue...

When Penny does have a little mistake, mop it up with a paper towel, take Penny and the wet towel out to the area where you want her to go, place it on the ground, place Penny next to it. As soon as she sniffs it, praise/reward like buggery!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

HM... I was typing as you posted........ ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Update on Penny's leg:

Just got back from the vet and saw Penny's leg unwrapped for the first time - it looks pretty nasty, but the vet said that it's healing well and no play restrictions for Penny and Cash. I need to change the wrap every day - which will be fun to do by myself with a squirming little dog (I may have to call in reinforcements). But it sounds like it should be healed I'm the next couple of weeks, so that's good news!

Thanks for the potty training advice hotmischief and Ozkar - I'll give it a try and see if it helps 

I also learned at the vet that Penny has a big bark, she hasn't made a peep at my house, but as we were getting ready to leave the vet's office, someone came in with two big dogs and I think it startled her a little, so she tried to be brave and barked at them. Hopefully that's not going to be a regular thing with her. Ah - the adventures of Penny and Cash!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

I am just so pleased for you, Penny is adorable


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

For those of you with two Vs - how do you handle giving them both enough attention? 

Penny has become very attached to me and she just wants to be in my lap whenever possible. She's moving in on Cash's normal spot, but the problem is that Cash is also in the spot! So now I have two dogs in my lap and after a couple of minutes they decide that it would be fun to start biting each other in the face (seriously, why do dogs think that's fun??). If they start rough housing, I've been making them get off the couch and then I get up and walk away - this works to stop them for a bit, but after I've been sitting again for a while, they come back and do it all over again. 

I don't mind the cuddling, it's the constant toys being dropped in my lap and then the two of them trying to play with the toys while they are in my lap. I don't mind the constant playing, but why do I have to be in the middle of it??  The picture below is the two of them on my lap a few minutes ago.


----------



## shona (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and just been reading a few of the interesting threads.

It's so nice when your dogs get on. My last 2 tolerated each other and occasionally cuddled up sleeping but other than that generally ignored each other. So I was so happy when my V (First V, now 6 months old) and my 2 year old spaniel took to each other straight away, it sounds exactly like Cash and Penny, Only problem is Maya (the V) has always slept on top of Tilda (the spaniel) and won't accept that she is now bigger than Tilda, poor Tilda is going to be suffocated shortly, ha ha.

Hope all goes well with Penny's leg. It is amazing how fast dogs heal. Tilda cut her leg down to the bone just 8 days ago, it was nasty. She had a dressing on for a week that had to be changed every two days but it's off now and due to get the stitches out in 5 days time. Thank goodness as she's driving me insane. Poor thing can't understand why she can't come out with Maya for her walks.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny Update - Day 4:

The potty training is coming along. I tried the towel trick suggested by Ozkar and hotmischief and I think between that and a big brother that Penny loves and copies, she's getting the hang of it. We haven't had an accident in the house in two days!

Yesterday was my first attempt at changing the bandage on Penny's leg and I learned that it is definitely not a one person job - she's way too squirmy and wiggly. The actual changing of the bandage part is easy, the keeping Penny still part is tough. I'll need to call in some reinforcements, but I'll work that out.  the only other health issue is that she's developed this cough, which at first I thought was kennel cough, but she only does it at night when she lays down and sleeps. I'm calling the vet this morning to talk to him about it.

I thought that Penny was too small to jump on my bed - wrong!! She does not want to be left out of anything, so it's a dog pile on my bed at night with both of them on top of me. I woke up yesterday with Penny's nose touching my nose and as soon as I opened my eyes I was greeted with and big wet lick. I think that Penny is just so happy to have a home, she can't stop cuddling at licking. 

Penny also seems like she's going to be a smarty pants - she's picking up new commands really fast and I have to say that her recall is ten times better than Cash. If I just say her name she comes running! She's very eager to please (I think that goes back to being happy to have a home) so I think training this little girl should be fun. 

Sorry for the long post - just thought I would keep you posted. I think that Penny was a great addition to the pack and it's good to see Cash having so much fun.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

CrazyCash, that is wonderful! So happy that it all turned out well and she's fitting in nicely!
Maybe once she's grown up Cash will follow her clever sister?!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like all three of you are getting on GREAT  I am just so pleased for you and the dogs - Penny is just so happy to have a loving home it seems to me she can't do enough to show you that.

Keep updating us, I love the photos and hearing how well you are all doing ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was cleaning the kitchen and when I turned around, I saw this picture below - I think that Penny is officially part of the family now. I probably should have put a modesty patch on Cash :-[


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Another quick Penny update:

I still can't believe how great Penny and Cash get along - first thing in the morning they cuddle and then go out for a potty break together. They play nonstop and basically do everything together. I still have to separate them during the day because of Penny's leg and they are so sad (even though they can see each other through the gate.

Changing Penny's bandage has been a little challenging because I need help holding her down. The first time I changed her bandage, I was surprised because it really bled a lot and that threw me a little, because it didn't bleed at all when the vet changed it - I thought I had done something wrong! I called the vet and he told me that the more it bleeds, the faster it would heal. This seemed a little odd to me, but I assumed that maybe he's done this before.  Well, now 3 days later, I changed the bandage and was shocked to see how much better it looks!! It still bleeds quite a bit, but I'm so happy about how much skin has grown back - it's actually amazing, I guess the vet really does know what he's talking about. 

I thought that poor Penny was going to have to wear this bandage for months, but now I'm hopeful that maybe just a couple more weeks! Fingers crossed that she's all healed up soon and then she can spend her days running around crazy with Cash.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It's so excellent that their getting along wonderfully. It's kind of funny to me to see them bec my cousin has a pit that's a V colored and we se to so it's was dozers pittie twin from behind. However head on the pits head is WAY bigger than Dozer's 

Anyhow re potty training the most frustrating thing for me having a second was that they have to pee more when they play and they play ALL THE TIME. So the potty training one wouldn't pee instantly in the house during play. 

Re attention. All I can really say us try to acknowledge one as much as the other. We sort of each have our own V right now but when only one of us is home they both are Velcro to one person. Other than that maybe you could crate PEnny sometimes eyehole you do something with Cash. And vice versa. That way they get a restful break from each other and individual attention from you.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes - both Cash and Penny have some pit in them. Cash definately has V in him too and I think that Penny might have some V, but I'm really not sure about her - that's the joy of a rescue, you get what you get 

The potty training is really coming along. This weekend I had company over and Penny was really excited to meet everyone, but in the middle of getting pet, she suddenly turned around and ran outside and then went potty! Such a good girl for going all by herself and even while she was distracted. 

The attention issue has even gotten better because they play so hard and they are exhausted in the evening, so they just want to cuddle and sleep, which is fine by me. We have a big dog pile on the couch with a dog on either side of me - it works out great!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love reading the updates on Penny and Cash. Love that you stuck with the name Penny, so cute. I'm so happy for the 3 of you! Keep posting! ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny's Update:

Penny's leg is looking so much better, I think that she might have super healing powers.  Below is a picture from when I changed the bandage tonight (sorry it's a little bloody) - but all of the pink on her leg was bloody last week. I just can't get over how much it's improved in a week! Now it's like Christmas every time I change the bandage - I can't wait to see the improvement. I'm not sure if her fur will grow back on her leg, but she'll have a battle scar to tell her friends about.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! I know you said it looks so much better but that looks so painful! Lucky girl she has you two now! 
Wish her a quick recovery!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I know - poor baby, she's a trooper though, she never cries and she still runs around like crazy on that leg. You would think that she would nip at me when I'm messing with her leg, but all she does is lick me. She's a sweet girl and hopefully she'll be all healed up soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow - that is some wound. It is so open near her foot. Looks nice and clean though. 

It would be interesting to see another picture in a weeks time. Bet it will heal really well.

So pleased she has such a great home now.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Changed Penny's bandage by myself for the first time today - she knows the drill now and she stays pretty still (sitting on top of her probably helped a little  ). It's looking good, barely bled today at all. 

I think that next week I might let her go without the cone during the day and let her hang out with Cash while I'm at work. I left them alone for a little this morning and she didn't chew on it at all. 

On the Cash front - Penny gave him kennel cough from the SPCA! He's just started coughing today, so I'll see how it goes - probably another trip to the vet. It's going to be nice when I don't have anymore dog issues...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Today I let Cash and Penny hang out together all day while I was at work. Poor Cash is pretty sick with kennel cough, so I figured it was a good day to try and leave them together, since I knew it would be a pretty mellow day. Oh and I didn't put the cone on Penny!

Cash pretty much spent the entire day sleeping and when I came home at lunch to check on them - I found that Penny must have spent the entire morning chewing off her bandage, because it was completely gone! My vet said that I could probably start leaving the bandage off for part of the day, so I guess today was a good test. I have to say that her foot looked pretty good when I got home from work tonight and I'm still leaving the bandage off for the rest of the night because it hasn't been bleeding at all today! I'm planning on wrapping it again tomorrow while I'm at work, to keep it clean, but again, I'm so happy with how well it's healing. I can't wait until the day that both dogs are healed and healthy - I've literally been having dog issues since August, it's going to be nice to have everything back to normal.

Below is the latest picture of Penny's leg...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Penny's leg looks really healthy, it has healed really well.


Hope Cash feels better soon.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a big difference in Penny's wound in 5 days - it looks very nice and clean!
Hope Cash and Penny will feel better.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree, wound looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I think it looks great too! I can't wait until the day that I don't have to change it every day, but it's worth it to keep it clean and healing well - I don't want to have to deal with any complications


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh!! This morning while I was out cleaning up dog stuff in the yard I found that one of the dogs has worms  I'm pretty sure that it's Penny, but I'm not 100 percent sure. This poor little dog has been through the ringer. I'll be off to the vet in the morning for worm medicine for both dogs (just to be sure that I get rid of it). At this point, I think I should just start giving half of my paycheck to the vet 

This has to be the end of it, right?? 

On the up side, Penny's leg is looking fantastic and she spends part of every day with no bandage on it. I'll wait to post another picture until all the skin has grown back.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't worry Crazy Cash your nearly there. I would think it is highly likely that it's Penny as you don't know her history.

Obviously you need the wormers asap, but do you not order a supply online - so much cheaper, and it makes me much happier that I am not lining my vets pcoket.

Glad to hear Penny's leg is nearly healed, how is the potty training going?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief - I keep telling myself that in about a week both dogs should be bad to normal - Cash will be off his antibiotics and hopefully Penny's leg will be completely healed!

Potty training is basically done - Penny hasn't had an accident in the house in over a week. She knows to go to the door when she needs to go out and I just make sure to put them out often, especially when they've been rough housing. Penny is so eager to please, she figured it out and now she's on track. . Such a sweet little girl and she just can't get enough cuddles. Whenever we are outside, she will run out to go to the bathroom and then run to me, just to get some cuddles and praise. 

Cash still can't get enough of her and now that they spend the day together, they are both in heaven. My yard is taking a beating from having two dogs constantly chasing each other around and I think that Cash has lost a little weight from the constant exercise, but in the evenings when they finally slow down they curl up together and are just adorable.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Two is so much better than one! Glad to hear Penny's leg is healing well. Worms are an easy fix (although they ARE gross). Isn't it awesome how they keep each other in shape just by playing? Cooper must have lost at least 5lbs of fat when we brought him home. I think the weight loss will be great for Cash because it will take some of the pressure off his front leg.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

CrazyCash, things always come in threes so you had it now.  Penny's leg, the cough and now the worms! 
By the way, I'm glad things go well with the two of them! Happy for you all. ;D





hotmischief said:


> Don't worry Crazy Cash your nearly there. I would think it is highly likely that it's Penny as you don't know her history.
> 
> Obviously you need the wormers asap, but do you not order a supply online - so much cheaper, and it makes me much happier that I am not lining my vets pcoket.
> 
> Glad to hear Penny's leg is nearly healed, how is the potty training going?


Sorry to steal your post but I was just wondering how can you order the worming tablets online. Don't you need a prescription? Last time I looked on a site it required the prescription... I would love to get it cheaper and not to fill up the Vets pockets...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Latest update on Penny's leg:

It's almost there - still not quite healed, but so much better. I don't wrap it anymore, it's just finishing up healing on it's own. There's a little scab at the bottom (that's not dirt  ), but I'm shocked at how much fur has grown back. I thought that it was going to be a big pink scar on the outside of her leg, but it looks like she's only going to have a thin pink scar down her leg, and then some more on her foot. Her little toe sticks out a little and I don't think that's ever going to go back, but if that's all she comes out of this with, then she's a lucky little girl.

She's definitely getting comfortable here in the house and she's teaming up with Cash to get into a little trouble - she loves to rip up paper, my paycheck was the latest casualty! But on the whole she's a great little pup and I'm so happy she's here.

I'm taking the dogs to the beach next week - I have a feeling that Penny is going to love it. She definitely likes water, on more than one occasion I've caught her "digging" in the water dish and getting water all over the place. Hopefully I can get some good pictures and I'll share those when I get back.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow!! Penny's leg looks great!! 

The beach will be so fun!! I hope to take my boy to the beach one day!! Take pics and share if you can please!! Haha


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That is amazing, especially when you think that when you first got her there was a possibility of her losing her leg. What a fantastic out come, your vet must be very pleased with the outcome.

Have a wonderful time at the beach


----------

